# Neumann KH 310 vs. JBL 708P



## Ministicks (Mar 24, 2018)

I know studio monitors really are a matter of personal preference in the final analysis, but I don’t have a way of listening to either the KH 310 or 708P live. I liked the sound of the KH 120’s when I heard them but nobody in my region carries the 708P or KH310 and there is very little online in way of reviews of the 708P. Does anybody have head to head experience with these two monitors to help in my decision? Thanks.


----------



## nik (Mar 25, 2018)

Ministicks said:


> I know studio monitors really are a matter of personal preference in the final analysis, but I don’t have a way of listening to either the KH 310 or 708P live. I liked the sound of the KH 120’s when I heard them but nobody in my region carries the 708P or KH310 and there is very little online in way of reviews of the 708P. Does anybody have head to head experience with these two monitors to help in my decision? Thanks.


hi,
i got the 310s last year an i really love them,they are very precise and and its awsome to mix with them. cant go wrong with these


----------



## wst3 (Mar 25, 2018)

I've heard both, in decent enough spaces, but sadly not side by side. For my tastes I prefer the KH310s, but the JBLs were very good as well. I like the tonal balance in the KH310, the JBL seemed slightly hyped, and the stereo image from the KH310s was more defined. That could very well have been the room though.


----------



## lumcas (Mar 25, 2018)

KH O300 here, made before the Neumann era, there is a pair of O410 in one of rooms (not mine). I've never felt like I'd like to switch or look for something else which says it all to me. KHs play it "nicer" than Genelecs (I hate those highs on Genelecs in general) which is the way I like it and I find them much less fatiguing than Gs. However all of the above is of course highly subjective. Never listened to 708P, sorry.


----------



## ironbut (Mar 25, 2018)

310's are on my short list.
Just wondering if you guys feel the need for using a sub for music (not post sfx)?
(last time I listened to them was at AES a few years ago)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 25, 2018)

I spent a long time trying to find somewhere in LA that had the KH310 since they had very nice reviews. I was also impressed by the KH120 but they were going red not being very loud so they definitely weren't an option. I eventually gave up on trying listen to them after reading some reviews which made me not want them.

I'm using a 705p as my center and I think it's pretty nice. I'm not sure if there are any better 5" speakers. It goes exceptionally low and loud. At close to 2m away I've only had it clip once with a track which I've never found a speaker that can handle. It is in a bad position in my room so it's difficult to know how much is the room. SOS gave it a not so great review so I'm curious to see what others think of it and the 708p.

If you're working in film, I think the JBL is a no-brainer. If you're working more on other music, then you might want to consider going with something else. I'd consider the Barefoot Footprints and Dynaudios as well.


----------

